# Network printer won't print.



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

My networked Brother HL-2070N will print over USB but suddenly not over the network. Ethernet status lights look good, status page from the printer shows it connected to the router and it has an IP address. Everything appears to be connected and working but no documents will print. No settings have been changed on anything. All equipment has been unplugged/restarted, all (current) drivers have been reinstalled, and I've tried multiple ports on the router. When I reinstalled the print driver it found the printer on the network but it still will not print anything unless I plug in a USB cable. This happens on all computers on the network. Looks like the Ethernet controller is hosed. Is it time for a new printer or is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

No ideas?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If its getting an address then I don't think it's the ethernet controller in the printer. Can you ping the IP of the printer? Do you have some sort of security suite aka mcafee or norton? If so they may have "forgot" the firewall exclusion for that device/IP.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey srhoades, sorry for the long delay, I was gone for the week. I can ping the printer's IP address and it will respond, but even with the Windows Firewall turned off it still won't print. I don't have any other firewalls.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I know it sounds silly but make sure you are trying to print to the network printer and not the USB printer. If you installed it as a USB printer and then again as a network printer there should be two.


----------



## erick295 (Mar 27, 2005)

Yup, I was definitely printing to the network printer. I thought about it and realized that the printer has an internal print server. I have a feeling that's where the problem is, not with the network controller itself. Unfortunately I think the printer is history. Thanks for your help though


----------

